# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] ع القهوة .... واحد وطن ع الريحة يا مصري وظبًّطه

## أخت ضابط شرطه

*الســـــلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*





أعزاءنا السادة والسيدات

المبسوطين والمبسوطات

بكل سعادة نعلن لكم افتتاح قهوتنا أجمل القهوات



اللي حنقدم لكم فيها أحلى المشروبات

في عندنا سحلب وكمان شربات

وحمص الشام العجب واحتمال كمان مُغات 

علشان تكونوا معانا ونحكي عن اللي جاي واللي فات

فُتحت القهوة



 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:

----------


## قلب مصر

منوووورين قهوتنا المصرية الجميلة

واعذرونا على الافتتاح المتأخر 

انتو عارفين القهاوي لما بتكون جديدة بتلزمها حاجات كتير  :: 

في انتظار طلباتكم الجميلة 

وفي انتظار تواجدكم الأجمل

علشان نتكلم عن مصر   وف مصر  و لـ مصر 


ومنورين ع القهوة

وتعالوا ندوق طعم الوطن

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*إحم إحم 
كباية سحلب في السبعينة يا ام يوسف 
الف مبروك على افتتاح القهوة يا جماعة 
عاوزين نشوف قهوة تستحق نوبل 

ودي هديتي للقهوة 

قهوة ابنااااااااااااااااااء مصر

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsgmmd2klWU[/ame]

  


*

----------


## rosey19

:hey








    مليون مبروك ... وبالتوفيق دائما.




  قبل ما امشى ....  كوبايه قهوه مظبوطه بن تقيل محوج لو سمحتم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*منورين قهوتنا و قهوتكم

دايما باتخيل بلادنا في هيئة فتاة ريفية او صعيدية لابسة طرحة و جلابية دايما و انا معدي من قدام كوبري الجامعة اقف امام تمثال نهضة مصر للرائع محمود مختار  اتامل ملامح هذه الفتاة او السيدة  تبهرني ملامح  طيبتها ... عفتها ... عنفوانها ... و صلابتها
دايما باتامل الاسامي اللي اطلقناها عليها المحروسة ... ناعسة ... دوسة ... بهية ....
شابة هي لا تشيخ ... 

مصر ياما يا بهيه
يا ام طرحه وجلابيه
الزمن شاب وانتي شابه
هوا رايح وانتي جايه
جايه فوق الصعب ماشيه
فات عليكي ليل وميه
واحتمالك هوا هوا
وابتسامتك هيا هيا
تضحكي للصبح يصبح
بعد ليله ومغربيه
تطلع الشمس تلاقيكي
معجبانيه وصبيه
يا بهيه

مصر ياما يا سفينه
مهما كان البحر عاتي
فلاحينك ملاحينك
يزعو للريح يواتي
اللي ع الدفه
صنايعي
واللي ع المجداف
زناتي
واللي فوق الصاري كاشف
كل ماضي وكل اتي

عقدتين والتالته تابته
تركبي الموجه العفيه
توصلي بره السلامه
معجبانيه وصبيه
يا بهيه*

----------


## nariman

*الله ..ايه المواضيع الحلوة دي* 

*تسلم ايديكم بجد ..* 

*في انتظاركم ان شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

الله عليكم
إيه الجمال ده
لما المقدمة كده يبقى الباقى إيه

متابعه معكوا وفى إنتظاركوا

دمتم متألقين

تحياااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بحبك يا مصر 

 









راجعة تانى مش هاتأخر....،، 
هاروح اتخانق مع شركة  النت وجاية بسرعة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم

الطوله يابني ... 

وواحد سحلب وصلحووووووووووووو 

والحساب هنا يا إبني عند المعلمه قلب مصر 

مبرووووووووك عليكم وعلينا إفتتاح القهوه 

وبالتوفيق للجميع ...*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بحبك يا مصر 
> 
>  
> راجعة تانى مش هاتأخر....،، 
> هاروح اتخانق مع شركة  النت وجاية بسرعة


*جيهان انا ابتديت اقلق
انت اتاخرت اوي يا تري مين اللي اتعور انت و لا الشركة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ناقش الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز وزير الثقافة  أزمة نقابة الموسقيين مع الفنان إيمان البحر درويش نقيب الموسيقيين السابق. 

 وقال  درويش ، خلال اللقاء ،  إن ما تم من إجراء للإنتخابات على منصب النقيب  باطل ، فهناك قرار من الوزير السابق محمد صابر عرب بصفته وزيرا للثقافة  والمشرف علي النقابات الفنية ، آنذاك بايقاف إجراءات الانتخابات التي تم  الإعلان عنها بناء علي توصية المستشار القانوني للوزارة. 

 واضاف  ان  هذا  الأمر معروض  حاليا علي القضاء ، مشيرا الى انه في حالة إلغاء  إجراءات الإنتخابات بعد عقدها فإن ذلك سيعد اهدارا للمال العام يصل الي 200  ألف جنيه. 

 شدد  درويش علي ان وزير الثقافة بصفته مشرفا علي الإنتخابات الفنية له حق اصيل  في الطعن علي اجراء الانتخابات التي تجري في اي من النقابات الفنية في مدة  لا تتجاوز 15 يوما علي إعلان النتيجة. 

 كانت  محكمة القضاء الإداري قد اجلت أمس الاحد نظر الطعن المقدم من الفنان إيمان  البحر درويش على انتخابات نقابة المهن الموسيقية والتى طالب فيها ببطلان  إجراء الانتخابات التى أسفرت عن فوز الفنان مصطفى كامل، بمنصب النقيب لـ 2  يونيو المقبل للاطلاع. 

الدستور..



CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ناقش الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز وزير الثقافة  أزمة نقابة الموسقيين مع الفنان إيمان البحر درويش نقيب الموسيقيين السابق. 
> 
>  وقال  درويش ، خلال اللقاء ،  إن ما تم من إجراء للإنتخابات على منصب النقيب  باطل ، فهناك قرار من الوزير السابق محمد صابر عرب بصفته وزيرا للثقافة  والمشرف علي النقابات الفنية ، آنذاك بايقاف إجراءات الانتخابات التي تم  الإعلان عنها بناء علي توصية المستشار القانوني للوزارة. 
> 
>  واضاف  ان  هذا  الأمر معروض  حاليا علي القضاء ، مشيرا الى انه في حالة إلغاء  إجراءات الإنتخابات بعد عقدها فإن ذلك سيعد اهدارا للمال العام يصل الي 200  ألف جنيه. 
> 
>  شدد  درويش علي ان وزير الثقافة بصفته مشرفا علي الإنتخابات الفنية له حق اصيل  في الطعن علي اجراء الانتخابات التي تجري في اي من النقابات الفنية في مدة  لا تتجاوز 15 يوما علي إعلان النتيجة. 
> 
>  كانت  محكمة القضاء الإداري قد اجلت أمس الاحد نظر الطعن المقدم من الفنان إيمان  البحر درويش على انتخابات نقابة المهن الموسيقية والتى طالب فيها ببطلان  إجراء الانتخابات التى أسفرت عن فوز الفنان مصطفى كامل، بمنصب النقيب لـ 2  يونيو المقبل للاطلاع. 
> ...


من الجائز إن د. علاء عبد العزيز لا يصلح أن يحمل لقب وزير
ومن الجائز إن إيمان البحر درويش لا يصلح أن يحمل لقب نقيب الموسيقيين
لكن الأكيد إن نقيب الموسيقيين مصطفى كامل لا يصلح أن يحمل لقب فنان
 ::

----------


## hanoaa

*ارتحت لما جيت هنا
أهصابى هديت كتيييييييييييييير*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ارتحت لما جيت هنا
> أهصابى هديت كتيييييييييييييير*


سلامة اعصابك يا بطوطي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو ازاي كده؟
يعني إزاي بقى؟

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هو ازاي كده؟
> يعني إزاي بقى؟


الله يرحمه
كان فى منتهى خفة الدم فى أدواره وهو شاب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الله يرحمه
> كان فى منتهى خفة الدم فى أدواره وهو شاب


الجيل ده بيحسسنا اننا انحدرنا على جميع المستويات حتى في مقاييس الوسامة 

لما نوصل لكده :



نبقى في كارثة اكيد ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الجيل ده بيحسسنا اننا انحدرنا على جميع المستويات حتى في مقاييس الوسامة 
> 
> لما نوصل لكده :
> 
> 
> 
> نبقى في كارثة اكيد ..


الأولانى كان عايش فى عصر الرجالة وكانوا بيقولوا عليهم شباب الجيل (اللى هو كل 20 سنة ده)
 :: 
إنما التانى ده عايش فى عصر الفسافيس اللى بيقولوا عليهم شباب الجيل(اللى هو بتاع شفت الواد أبو جيل ف شعره اللى مبلط فى الديسكو؟)  ::

----------


## hanoaa

*أستاذ أحمد
حبيبتى سارة 
ضحكتونى بجد و أنا كنت بفرفر من النكد
مش بقول لكوا باجى هنا برتاح 
سارة من فضلك افتحى المسجات بتاعتك و ردى عليا
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أستاذ أحمد
> حبيبتى سارة 
> ضحكتونى بجد و أنا كنت بفرفر من النكد
> مش بقول لكوا باجى هنا برتاح 
> سارة من فضلك افتحى المسجات بتاعتك و ردى عليا
> *


سلامتك من النكد يا هناء
 :f:

----------


## hanoaa

الله يسلمك يا أستاذ أحمد
1000 مليون سلامة لمصر كلها

----------


## اليمامة

واحد وطن ع الريحة يا مصرى وظبطه

----------


## hanoaa

_واحد وطن انتفض ... صرخ
ارحل ياللى أنت مش منى
ارحل ياللى خيبت فيك أملى
ولا عملت حساب لناسى مع إن ناسى دول أهلك
و أنا إللى دايماً كنت بفكرك بأهلك لاتهلك
و لا أنت سمعت و لا افتكرت و لا بصيت على مين سبقك
و أديك رحلت و أنا الوطن... الباقى مادامت الدنيا 


_

----------


## hanoaa

*مصر كانت وحشانى أوى
الحمد لله رجعت لى و رجعت أنا لحضنها
يارب تمم الفرحة و يكمل مشوار بلدى على خير*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *مصر كانت وحشانى أوى
> الحمد لله رجعت لى و رجعت أنا لحضنها
> يارب تمم الفرحة و يكمل مشوار بلدى على خير*


حمدلله على سلامتك
وعلى سلامة مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مصر كانت وحشانى أوى
> الحمد لله رجعت لى و رجعت أنا لحضنها
> يارب تمم الفرحة و يكمل مشوار بلدى على خير*



مبروك رجوعك يا بلدي  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> حمدلله على سلامتك
> وعلى سلامة مصر


الله يسلمك و يسلمهامن كل سوء و شر

----------


## hanoaa

كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين 
فين الناس هو ماحدش بيقعد على القهوة و لا إيه

----------


## ابن البلد

كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير وصحة وسعادة وسلام 
عيد سعيد لكم جميعا ولكل الأسرة

وآسف على التأخير  :f:  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

مش عارفة المنتدى ماله
على أد ماهو واحشنى على أد ما أنا حاسة بالغربة فيه
مش لاقية اصحابى القدام
هايدى دياب
محمد سعيد
إيمان الشامى
جيهان
أحمد ناصر
د. مصطفى
ليدر
إسكندرانى
حكيم عيون
ابن البلد
سارة كبيرة اليكشاوية
ناريمان
سومة
هيثم
و كل الناس التانية 
انتوا رحتوا فييييييييييييييييييين
وحشتونى أوى أوى أوووووووووووووى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مش عارفة المنتدى ماله
> على أد ماهو واحشنى على أد ما أنا حاسة بالغربة فيه
> مش لاقية اصحابى القدام
> هايدى دياب
> محمد سعيد
> إيمان الشامى
> جيهان
> أحمد ناصر
> د. مصطفى
> ...


وانتي كمان وحشتيني اوي يا هناء  ::(:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وقعوا من جيبه في المشرحة يا مصر ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ريحة اللمون ع الفول
 حق الحياة مكفول
 الباب صحيح مقفول
 بس الغُنا بيوصل
 .............................

 نَشِّز بدون تجويد
 طيح في البيبان تخبيط
 ارسم طريق ع الحيط
 ايه يعني راح يحصل؟

 ..............................

 ريحة اللمون ع الفول
 إياك تقيس بالطول
 مات اللي فاز...مقتول
 فبلاش تخاف تخسر

 .............................**ارفع لعينها شابوه
 تبت على اللي سابوه
 أول ما تلقى تابوه
 صمم تروح تكسر

 .............................

 ريحة اللمون ع الفول
 بَسّط اذا هتقول
 كل الكلام معسول
 طول ما انت قاصده بجد

 ..............................**روح قول لها مفتون
 (إخنا)...وانتي (أتون)
 هتقول عليك مجنون؟
 بوسها في نص الخد*لـ عمرو ابو زيد

صباح الفل
صباح الفول
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*
*


جبت الهديه يا عمر ؟؟ 
 اه جبتها .. 
 جبتلها حته من القمر .. 
 جسم ابنها .. 
 جوه الكفن !! 
 مسكه يعطر قلبها ..
 يغنيها عن ريحة الوطن .. 
 يغنيها عن ريحة العفن !

**********

سلاماً يا من كنت وطن !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بحبك ..كل دول
وبين دولا ..ودول
حبك مافيهوش هزار  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## مصراويةجدا

تعظيم سلام للي حضر فض الميدان ..
 ستين قلم علي خلقة الندل الجبان ..
 اللي قتل ..
 واللي سحل ..
 واللي استباح ..

 واللي علي الشاشات قتلنا بالنباح  !

منقول..

8 شهور ..
لن ننسى..لن نغفر

----------


## اليمامة

أراقب الوقت وهو يمر فى بلادى بحزن
 أراقبه بأسى 
 وأودعه بجرعات ألم 
 وهو يذهب من أمامى بلا عودة 
 ومعه حياتى وأحلامى 
 كقطار محمل بالغرباء

----------

